# Looking for recommendations on dashcam that covers front and cabin.



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

I'm realizing that I really need to have a dashcam covering in front of the vehicle and in the cabin.

I'm planning to also velcro up a battery that I'll charge at night so I don't have to run yet another cable, and since I have a minivan there is tons of unused upper windshield space.

Amazon provides a zillion options for dashcams and even going deep in various search engine results it's pretty clear this is a heavily SEO-manipulated product category.

Just wondering if someone can give a recommendation on a reliable dashcam that is still on the market, as it seems a lot of earlier posts are for units no longer available, or maybe my forum google-fu is inadequate.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Personally I've used a set of panel pullers to carefully pull the plastic panels and run the power cable to to fuse box; it not only looks neater and is safer but it adds parking mode so if anyone dings your vehicle you have evidence.

Have you seen the COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam? COXPAL is a site sponsor with incredible support, but more important is they make solid camera systems at really good prices. I don't own one yet (I'm running an awesome Blackview F770) but am looking at the A11T because it has front/rear/cabin and what seems to be most (possibly all) of the Blackview features.

I started with a Thinkware which is a good brand that couldn't manage license plates at night, upgraded to a Blackview F550 and was really happy with it, then a F770 and that's an awesome (though spendy) system. Still, no internal cam, no view screen (it's all via phone app and WiFi). COXPAL seems to have them beat in this regard from the standpoint when hauling pax you really want to fiddle with your rig as little as possible and just get the job done. With the A11T built-in screen you should be able to see what you need and keep the wheels turning without messing with getting your phone to sync with the cam and then getting your phone apps (Lyft/Uber) back online.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I was just looking at the unit and found the Hardwire Kit may be problematic in the cold as it cuts off power to the camera when the battery reaches 11.7V (too low, vehicle may not start). Waiting to hear back from COXPAL if this can be changed.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

IDriveForUber said:


> I'm realizing that I really need to have a dashcam covering in front of the vehicle and in the cabin.
> 
> I'm planning to also velcro up a battery that I'll charge at night so I don't have to run yet another cable, and since I have a minivan there is tons of unused upper windshield space.
> 
> ...


Go with @Coxpal.

I have two and they're great.

Plus they're here on UPNet and give great support and answer questions


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

I was looking at the COXPAL and thinking maybe some time later I'll get around to installing the rear camera, but immediately I am concerned with the front and cabin. So if I run it without rear, does that create any issues?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I as well have 2 of COXPAL's cameras and they are ideal for this job. They have everything that we need or want. Customer service is exceptional as well


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveForUber said:


> I was looking at the COXPAL and thinking maybe some time later I'll get around to installing the rear camera, but immediately I am concerned with the front and cabin. So if I run it without rear, does that create any issues?


Here is a Coxpal dual dashcam. It records what is in front of the vehicle and the cabin. All in one unit.






Coxpal A9D Dual Dash Cam With GPS, WiFi, Dual FHD 1080P


Vantrue



www.coxpal.com


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

It seems like it isn't available any more.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

IDriveForUber said:


> I was looking at the COXPAL and thinking maybe some time later I'll get around to installing the rear camera, but immediately I am concerned with the front and cabin. So if I run it without rear, does that create any issues?


You mean a separate camera in the back?

The one I have up front will capture everything I need in the car. Including clear audio, which you definitely want.

Unless the girl goes down and gives the guy a Lewinsky. Then I might want the second camera. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

IDriveForUber said:


> It seems like it isn't available any more.


Oh bummer.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

IDriveForUber said:


> It seems like it isn't available any more.


Try this









Amazon.com: COXPAL 3 Channel Dash Cam for Front and Rear and Inside with GPS, WiFi, Infrared Night Vision, Supercapacitor, G-Sensor, 2K+1080P+1080P Triple Car Camera, Parking Monitor, Supports 512GB Max : Electronics


Buy COXPAL 3 Channel Dash Cam for Front and Rear and Inside with GPS, WiFi, Infrared Night Vision, Supercapacitor, G-Sensor, 2K+1080P+1080P Triple Car Camera, Parking Monitor, Supports 512GB Max: On-Dash Cameras - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I have this one and it's great.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

IDriveForUber said:


> I was looking at the COXPAL and thinking maybe some time later I'll get around to installing the rear camera, but immediately I am concerned with the front and cabin. So if I run it without rear, does that create any issues?


It should run just fine without the rear camera hooked up.

I think you'd have to get a 2-channel off eBay.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

IDriveForUber said:


> I was looking at the COXPAL and thinking maybe some time later I'll get around to installing the rear camera, but immediately I am concerned with the front and cabin. So if I run it without rear, does that create any issues?


Hello friend,

Thanks for your interesting on our COXPAL dash cam.

1, Our COXPAL A11T can be used as a front + inside dual dash cam independently, i.e. you could choose to install the rear camera when you want.

2, You could use this 40% off code "*COXPAL40F*" at checkout, hope you enjoy our camera, or if you have any question or problem, as other members witnessed, we are always here for support ^_^


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Here is a Coxpal dual dashcam. It records what is in front of the vehicle and the cabin. All in one unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, our COXPAL A9D is not available at present, but probably we will re-sell it in the near future .


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I was just looking at the unit and found the Hardwire Kit may be problematic in the cold as it cuts off power to the camera when the battery reaches 11.7V (too low, vehicle may not start). Waiting to hear back from COXPAL if this can be changed.


Hello friend, 

Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam and regarding your concern about "our hardwire kit":

1, Our hardwire kit has "auto voltage cutoff" function, it will automatically cut off power when it detects car battery lower than 11.9V ( Although the label in hardwire kit says 11.7V).

2, However, it indeed poses risk of draining car battery although it has this function, because hardwire kit can only do "one detection and then make judgement" but the voltage of car battery dynamically changes ( Imagine that some car battery can be dead itself even without any loading device, especially the old battery).

3, In addition, there is another hardwire kit on the market, i.e. its auto cutoff voltage can be manually set (several different voltage values optional), it is indeed better than our existing hardwire kit, but a little more expensive.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Is Vantrue now COXPAL?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IDriveForUber said:


> It seems like it isn't available any more.


The two channel dash cam is not available currently. Only the three channel one but you do not have to hook up the rear camera if you don't want to. The new one has the one camera that you place up front and it records the inside and out front and it also has a second camera that you can place on your back windshield to record behind you. Some drivers have faced it towards the inside so they have double coverage on the inside. You can place them however you want but there's basically three views you can use although you don't have to use all three. It's got great picture and the microphone works very well too. It also has infrared for night time vision


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well I have the Vantrue 2-channel that many members have, and I think has been reviewed here. Great camera. $169.



Amazon.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If you want GPS capability (highly recommended) you need to add this $21 accessory. With this your exact location and SPEED is recorded with the images.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CYW6JXW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Whatever u do don't get vantrue pro2..complete garbage and over priced . Only way I can keep the dashcam on without shutting off is turning off parking mode..


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

@Coxpal 

What is the max rated temperature for your system? I am in Las Vegas, so the car can easily get to 140F plus the dashcam will be in the sun, so it's going to get extremely hot and I think the mount location is not going to be very easy for me to get my sun visor over it.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

IDriveForUber said:


> @Coxpal
> 
> What is the max rated temperature for your system? I am in Las Vegas, so the car can easily get to 140F plus the dashcam will be in the sun, so it's going to get extremely hot and I think the mount location is not going to be very easy for me to get my sun visor over it.


Thanks for your question.

Regarding working temperature, our dash cam is absolutely the best, *fearless to be compared with any other one*: as you can see from following pictures of camera's internal structure:

Silicone thermal pad;
Ultra large heat sink;
High temperature supercapacitor.

Their purpose is convey heat from inside chip to outside.

Please rest assured to use it Las Vega!


----------



## IDriveForUber (4 mo ago)

@Coxpal
Does your hardwire kit include something to mount the power cable so it goes around the windshield? Or can you recommend something for this?


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

IDriveForUber said:


> @Coxpal
> Does your hardwire kit include something to mount the power cable so it goes around the windshield? Or can you recommend something for this?


There is a tool named "crowbar" in our dash cam's packing box.

You could use it to mount the power cable,or the hardwire kit, thanks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

IDriveForUber said:


> @Coxpal
> 
> What is the max rated temperature for your system? I am in Las Vegas, so the car can easily get to 140F plus the dashcam will be in the sun, so it's going to get extremely hot and I think the mount location is not going to be very easy for me to get my sun visor over it.


I'm in Phoenix, which is arguably hotter than Vegas, and haven't had any issues with heat.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

IDriveForUber said:


> I'm realizing that I really need to have a dashcam covering in front of the vehicle and in the cabin.
> 
> I'm planning to also velcro up a battery that I'll charge at night so I don't have to run yet another cable, and since I have a minivan there is tons of unused upper windshield space.
> 
> ...


you also need extra data cards and a big hard drive on pc to save the days of data, no point in having the cam if someone reports something days later and you have no saved data.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I was just looking at the unit and found the Hardwire Kit may be problematic in the cold as it cuts off power to the camera when the battery reaches 11.7V (too low, vehicle may not start). Waiting to hear back from COXPAL if this can be changed.





Coxpal said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Thanks for your trust to our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam and regarding your concern about "our hardwire kit":
> 
> ...


@Coxpal and I exchanged quite a few messages on the details of the system, including the hardwire kit. Because Wisconsin can get to -15 °F = -26 °C, past experience shows a cutoff voltage of 12.2 V is preferred over something lower, and that's using an oversized car/truck battery compared to the OEM (the engine oil just gets too thick). COXPAL suggested an alternative, simple hardwire kit. I found a more feature-rich kit that's moderately harder to install and COXPAL was able to determine it should work as intended--that was excellent customer service as we went back and forth as to how and why regarding the electronics.

I ordered the A11T from Amazon, along with a hardwire kit. I have Samsug EVO Select microSD cards for my Thinkware dashcam, and USB hard drives, so should be covered there.



IDriveForUber said:


> @Coxpal
> Does your hardwire kit include something to mount the power cable so it goes around the windshield? Or can you recommend something for this?


I'd suggest using a trim removal kit, I purchased this one from ABN years back and it works great and doesn't scratch clean surfaces (clean first, dirt scratches paint). For hard-to-remove fasteners I also bough a metal AFA fastener removal tool, obviously this will scratch surfaces more easily. With these it wasn't hard to install the dashcam wiring.

I started at the dashcam, pushed the wire under the headliner, pulled the trim on the A-pillar, avoided the airbag, pulled the side trim on the dash and ran down the to fuse box. For the rear camera I removed the headliner trim all the way back to the rear SUV door and the whole door panel to mount the camera on the glass as the door opened up. I now have a RAV4 where the door opens sideways, so the COXPAL will require a different strategy.

Putting things back together is easy, except a few push-pin retainers will probably need replacement. I bought a Swordfish brand kit and it did the trick.

To see what I'm talking about look up "dashcam hardwire" on YouTube, this video is pretty good at explaining how to hide wires:


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i will post my setup soon when i get the time, i have 4 outside cams front, back, left and right (full left and right not side view) with 4 channel DVR, and window cam front/inside car with audio, 6 cams total.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IDriveForUber said:


> @Coxpal
> 
> What is the max rated temperature for your system? I am in Las Vegas, so the car can easily get to 140F plus the dashcam will be in the sun, so it's going to get extremely hot and I think the mount location is not going to be very easy for me to get my sun visor over it.


You can place the camera mount wherever you choose. The camera mount is the same as the GPS mount . So any video you need for an accident or such has the GPS coordinates displayed on the footage. no extra hardware needed


----------



## Patrick Downey (Aug 18, 2017)

This camera system work really well Rove R3 Dash Cam, 3” IPS Touch Screen, 3 Channel Dash Cam Front and Rear with Cabin, Built-in GPS, 5.0 GHz WiFi, 2K 1440P+1080P+1080P, 24-HR Parking Monitor, Supercapacitor, Supports up to 256GB Max do not have to use back camera. Mounting is with 3 m sticky. works better for my big fingers, if you can make a suction cup mounting system for it.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Patrick Downey said:


> This camera system work really well Rove R3 Dash Cam, 3” IPS Touch Screen, 3 Channel Dash Cam Front and Rear with Cabin, Built-in GPS, 5.0 GHz WiFi, 2K 1440P+1080P+1080P, 24-HR Parking Monitor, Supercapacitor, Supports up to 256GB Max do not have to use back camera. Mounting is with 3 m sticky. works better for my big fingers, if you can make a suction cup mounting system for it.


Yes, there are definitely many different great dash cams on the market.

Regardless of price, specifications, I curiously wonder which form factor do you all like?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

IDriveForUber said:


> I'm realizing that I really need to have a dashcam covering in front of the vehicle and in the cabin.
> 
> I'm planning to also velcro up a battery that I'll charge at night so I don't have to run yet another cable, and since I have a minivan there is tons of unused upper windshield space.
> 
> ...


Always recommend our BlueSkySea B2W for rideshare drivers! The camera has a unique design with 2 rotatable cylindrical lenses. Typically you will point the right lens forward to capture the road and the left lens pointed in the cabin to capture what is happening inside the vehicle. The nice feature is that either lens can be pointed to the side windows. This allows you to record any interactions at the window, for example, if you are pulled over by the police. Some users have setup the B2W to record the side windows while using a separate dual camera to record the front and back. This gives full 360° coverage of your vehicle.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

77777 said:


> survived 7 years without one not necesarry if taking rides with purpose like airport, but if I worked x, bars, events, night shift, cheap/broke crowd I'd say mandatory.


Yeah sure whatever you say Jethro


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I just got a Vantrue S2 2-channel installed. It contains a supercapacitor instead of a battery so it should endure hot and cold extremes better. The maximum resolution is 1440P for the front-facing camera and 1080P for the cabin camera. It's also offered as a 3-channel package with a 3rd camera for the rear glass. This camera supports up to 512GB microSDHC cards, which by my calculation, will hold around 45 hours of recording at the maximum resolution on the 2-channel offering. That's a big buffer. It has built-in GPS, and you can choose whether to have your speed super-imposed on the video or not. The camera includes Wi-Fi and a free app for pulling clips from the dashcam to your phone. A hardwire kit is available (sold separately). So far it's my new favorite dashcam.


----------

